

Etherplan Pitch Deck – Feedback to improve is welcome [pdf] - donaldmcintyre
http://etherplan.com/etherplan-pitch-deck.pdf

======
kjksf
After reading the deck I have no idea what exactly do you do. Given that it's
in the context of "investing money", lack of this information makes me think
it's a scam.

Wealthfront and Betterment provide a service similar to what I think you plan
to do except I understand how they work: they take my money and invest it in
stock or bonds based on my risk profile.

You take my money and do what exactly with it to grow it? The deck doesn't say
and that's kind of the most import part.

You talk about blockchain which alludes to some connection to bitcoin but
don't explain what does it have to do with investing money.

My advice: make it clear how exactly are plan to grow $N dollars I give you
into $N + $M dollars.

If it's by introducing another fake money like BitCoin, then thanks but no
thanks. Your deck mentions how people don't trust Wall Street. How do you
expect people to trust BitCoin-like currency after so many bitcoin exchanges
were either hacked or scams to begin with and loosing people's money?

~~~
donaldmcintyre
Thank you so much for the comments, since I come from finance and the
Bitcoin/Ethereum community I evidently bypassed some concepts that need to be
explained.

>After reading the deck I have no idea what exactly do you do.

This is unacceptable and I'm definitely going to add information about
investment plans vs smart investment plans.

>Wealthfront and Betterment provide a service similar to what I think you plan
to do except I understand how they work: they take my money and invest it in
stock or bonds based on my risk profile.

It is exactly that + a trust service that will do what you instruct in case
the user dies or some other specific event. But with AI smart contracts on the
blockchain.

Once you create the SIP (smart investment plan) it is incorruptible and
resilient in the network. I will ad info about that!

>My advice: make it clear how exactly are plan to grow $N dollars I give you
into $N + $M dollars.

Excellent, this is amazing advice. Will add a slide with this.

>...fake money like Bitcoin...

It's not a new coin. Ethereum is rather a distributed blockchain network like
Bitcoin, but built for smart programs. Developers can build decentralized apps
(dapps) and the logic resides in the network. Consequently you can build
decentralized autonomous organizations (DAOs), smart contracts, and other
distributed stuff that is resilient and may replace some traditional services.

Thx so much again! Will alert you here when I improve the deck.

Best

~~~
msingle
You might want to double check the spelling of your email in the deck.

~~~
donaldmcintyre
Fixed, thank you!

------
donaldmcintyre
Hi HN, I'm a newbie and impressed by the community!

I present the pitch deck of my startup Etherplan. I made it similar to the
super pitch deck of Airbnb:

[http://www.slideshare.net/benjaminevans/air-bed-breakfast-
pi...](http://www.slideshare.net/benjaminevans/air-bed-breakfast-pitch-
deck-18014008)

I read on Quora that it's a good idea to open it for discussion and to improve
it.

Your feedback is more than welcome!

